# Halloween Horror Nights 21 Orlando Florida!!!



## ProjectFEAR (Aug 25, 2011)

Who's looking forward to this great event?!!! I just found out what the houses are, so I'm gonna tell you! ps. I worked in A and D this year so I know..

1. Saws n' Steam-Into the Machine

2. Edgar Allen Poe's Nevermore

3. The Haunting of Hawthorne Cemetery

4. Dr. Bludengutz' Holiday Horror

5. Legendary Truth: Survive the Reality

6. Project F.E.A.R.

7. The Thing: Assimilation

8. PsychoScareapy: Jack's Back



this is from John Murdy. Of course he could have lied to the staff so they wouldn't know what was really going on (I was a mold maker, and while they did give me hints as to what they might be used for, this is what Murdy told me.) I'm gonna feel so stupid if this turns out to be false..... I'm not making this up, but I've got a feeling Murdy might be.....


----------



## ProjectFEAR (Aug 25, 2011)

UPDATE!!!! this is for all you guys who wanted to know what happened. Here are the REAL houses
Nightingales: Blood Prey
H.R. Bludengutz presents: Holidays of Horror
The Thing
Winter's Night: The Haunting of Hawthorn Cemetery
The Forsaken
Nevermore: The Madness of Poe
The In-Between
Saws n' Steam: Into the Machine

enjoy


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Not exactly sure what you are getting at with this thread.


----------



## ProjectFEAR (Aug 25, 2011)

Hauntiholik said:


> Not exactly sure what you are getting at with this thread.


lol, the first one was the operating names, ya know, what we call them when we apply for permits....the second one was what we were gonna have as final names.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Sounds like a lot of Halloween stuff in one big place!


----------

